# Planning a trip to Japan



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Asia - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

i went last Feb to Hakuba and Cortina. I only had 3 days so just rode those two. The snow is fantastic! The locals hardly go out of bounds so there's incredible amounts of fresh even near the end of the day. Hakuba also has pretty good park if that's your thing. There were rentals available too, so if you want to save money on luggage fees just bring your kit. I rode a ultra dream with some fluxs, and performed well everywhere, but really shined in the in the trees and the deep stuff. If you make to Cortina get the lift ticket that includes the buffet and the onsen. It was about $65 USD but totally worth it. I'd love to get out there this winter, but it's not likely to happen.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

We went to Niseko in January this year. We stayed at the M Hotel and it was spot on, one of the guys there even drove us up to the main gondola a few mornings. They're middle of the range in terms of price but breakfast is included and it's good. Showers are hot and the rooms are nice (not that we spent too much time there)

It's probably a 300-400m walk from the hotel to the bottom of the family run, from there you can catch the chair up and take a quick run down to one of the quads. Otherwise you can walk up the hill to the gondola but it's a bit more of a walk. The hotel's very central so there's a bunch of restaurants, bars and a ski/board shop with rentals right there.

Our whole trip was put together by Ski Japan (Japan Ski and Snowboard Holidays - Accommodation Packages to Niseko, Rusutsu, Furano, Nagano | SkiJapan.com) and they put a really good deal together for us including transfers from Narita (Tokyo) to Sapporo then bus transfers over to Niseko. I'd definitely use them again, we booked very late and they still hooked up with with a pretty good deal. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

FrootStick said:


> Pretty much any info anyone has about Japanese snow I'm very interested to hear.
> 
> Thanks all


Oh, here's all you need to know. It's white, soft and there's fuck loads of it. We were getting 40 odd cm a day for pretty much three weeks straight. 

It's a great mountain and there's lots of varied terrain. Make sure you hike to the summit at least one. Through gate 8 at Annupuri is my fave run on the whole mountain, great run through the trees and it finished off in a creak that turns into a bit of a natural half pipe back to the goody. Good times.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys.
SkiJapan have been awesome and did me up a top deal for late Feb early March
Im sure there is still plenty of snow around then!

Is there anything you recommend doing around the area apart from boarding?

thanks
L


----------



## Pro Ride (Oct 28, 2013)

We did a snowboard camp last year in Niseko and used ski Japan and they are amazing so good choice. We were there in late Feb and they snow was bottomless so your on track for a great trip. If you are staying in Niseko make sure to go explore the Rusutsu resort area one day. For some footage of the area you can take a look at our trip video below. Have fun 
Japan pow trip 2013 | Pro Ride Snowboarding Camps, BC Canada


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

If you have the coin do a back country tour to Rusutsu. It's very worth while. We did a snowmobiling tour and it was shit so be careful with that one.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it true that I will need to take a lot of exchanged cash with me? 
I have read that a lot of places in Japan don't take cards and there are very little atm's.

To have a great time for a 7 day trip, how much money would I need for spending?
Like food and other activities.

Thanks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

FrootStick said:


> Is it true that I will need to take a lot of exchanged cash with me?
> I have read that a lot of places in Japan don't take cards and there are very little atm's.
> 
> To have a great time for a 7 day trip, how much money would I need for spending?
> ...


just bring kangaroo pelts.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

FrootStick said:


> Is it true that I will need to take a lot of exchanged cash with me?
> I have read that a lot of places in Japan don't take cards and there are very little atm's.
> 
> To have a great time for a 7 day trip, how much money would I need for spending?
> ...


Nah that's rubbish. There's plenty of ATMs. Prepaid travel credit/master cards are the business. You can load it up with whatever currency you like. I've got one from Commbank and you can preload it with Japanese Yen and then avoid international ATM fees etc. 

That second one is a highly arbitrary. It's not that expensive really. Pretty much on par with Australia for food/beers I suppose.


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Ahhh sweet that's good to know. Thanks


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Trip is booked from the 26th feb to the 8th march! Yay!!! Can't wait....


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks now! Starting to get a bit excited!

Is there any things you guys would recommend checking out in Niseko? Maybe a day trip or anything? Snowmobiling, is it fun and worth it?

Also is there any private insensitive I can go to? My partner is very shy, I think she is going to struggle to go to one, especially is she has to go by herself. I was wondering if there was something around that just the 2 of is could check out? If not she will just have to toughen up or not go hahaha


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Private onsens are really mostly only in nicer ryokans ($200-300 a night type ones). Tell her to toughen up; its not like it will be a mixed onsen (they are cool though, if you can convince her); there will only be other women in there


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A public onsen in niseko will be like a watering hole for wild animals. I wouldnt really be going out of my way to jump in one lol.

You have probably timed it well. After a pretty dud season its just starting to look like dumping hard again. Have fun!


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

So is there a private one to go to? 

Yeah the snow looks great at the moment. But being a first timer, I think anything will be good haha


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure man, I avoid niseko in general and ride/onsen at lesser known places. If your gf wants to test the waters get to the onsen at lunch time, after 3pm they are genera​lly overflowing with peeps eagre to contaminate the water with their sweaty ass cracks and boot liner smelling feet.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

ETM said:


> Not sure man, I avoid niseko in general and ride/onsen at lesser known places. If your gf wants to test the waters get to the onsen at lunch time, after 3pm they are genera​lly overflowing with peeps eagre to contaminate the water with their sweaty ass cracks and boot liner smelling feet.


and semen, don't forget the semen. :huh:


----------

